# Sheep Shearing Question-Avoiding Cuts



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

So I shear my sheep every year. I usually only have a handful, so I'm no expert shearer. I've seen sheep sheared more times than I can count, since I used to help out a former boss who sheared. I usually start out w/ the sheep sitting on its rump, and start w/ the chest, then belly. My issue seems to be avoiding cutting the sheep on the chest/brisket area. This is my hardest spot to shear, and I can't seem to avoid nicking the sheep. 

I sheared one of my ewes today, and got her pretty good on her chest. I feel awful (because I cut her), and now I will have to keep a pretty close eye on her for fly nastiness. I'm usually pretty good on the body, and know how to move the sheep to avoid cuts, but the chest is always tricky. 

I'm using a 10 tooth comb on a 2.5" Oster Shearmaster machine. I would LOVE to get a 20 tooth comb, but it is not in the budget at the moment. Does anyone have any tips on how to better shear that area? I don't have a stand, as they won't fit on my goat stand and the head piece is different. Plus, I'd imagine holding the shearing machine upside down (to shear the sheep while it is standing) would be tricky. 

Any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## FMO3 (Nov 22, 2009)

The brisket is the hardest part to shear...because you are doing it blind. But, the first move you should make is starting at the point of chest...then you make three passes in a fanning pattern to clean off the brisket. This is just takes practice to know how far up to start and when to turn the shearing head to clean off the brisket.

Its common to get the neck, when you are blowing up the length of the neck if you do not have their head turn back enough...over your hip. Some sheep, you hardly have to hold the neck back and some you have to really stretch the neck back to get the folds undone. Also, those are blind passes, as you are clearing the path for the next blow. 

As far as a 20 tooth comb, you will not be able to get one for a 2.5 inch head. The only combs that was made for that model was the PC-10. With the use of the three point cutter. I sheared for years with that set up. I would just suggest that you start higher on the brisket, and try a fanning movement down over the brisket.

As far as flies go, they are not that big of a problem on freshly sheared sheep. As they will be healed up in about two days. Its more of a problem when they have 3 inches of wool on them and they have a place to lay eggs.


----------



## ShadowfaxFarm (Jul 23, 2011)

weird as it sounds squirt a little motor oil on the wound and it will be fine in a day or two. The old-timer that sheared our sheep growing up would do that & we never once had a problem with flys bothering them.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks, FM03, I'll try your suggestions. It's also tricky for me because the sheep always seem to struggle slightly at the beginning. The ewe I did yesterday stiffened her neck SO much that it was hard for me to even make one pass up the neck, so I ended up laying her on her side and was able to get a good bit done that way, then I had to stand her up for the rest (bad back). 

And Shadowfaxfarm, I'm not sure I'd put motor oil on it, though I imagine it would keep flies off. :yuck: I was thinking about getting some pine tar though, because it might have more staying power than just blu-kote.


----------



## FMO3 (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh now I know you have a bad back...this is the way my grandfather shears still at the age of 94. He shears the belly like normal, and makes two blows up the neck. Then puts them on their right side, shear that whole side, then picks them up and shears their left side sitting on their butt. Basically he does away with the whole holding their neck back. This way, does not make it to where the fleece is all in one whole piece. But, he can shear the sheep without having them up the fight. He gets most of the wool off, and then goes back and trims them up around their legs and dock. Sometimes, they walk around a couple of days before the they are trimmed. But, they do get done.

If you want to put something on the cuts...screw worm spray is the best. It stays on for about a week and flies will not touch the cut with that on the cut. Blu Kote works ok, but does not last that long.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

FMO3 is right a good screw worm spray.. like Catron IV would be best for the wound. It does last a long time and you won't get maggots.

As for that kind of blade... I gave up on those awhile back. Unless you have Merino, you can usually do just fine with a medium blade.. I know Oster has blades like this.

Lister Laser Hairhead Blades Lister Shearing Equipment (Grooming - Blades - Large Hair Head)


----------

